
YC deadline in two days co-founder F's you - 3327
What do you do? 
You stop what you are doing, build it day in and out. You sign a contract.
 then he flips you and goes with another partner whom is a networker bringing in WELL KNOWN fund X with $500,000-$1mn Serious dollars at the seed stage (most probably true).
======
Yadi
There was a startup in one of the YC W14 that had something similar to this
case, but different scenario.

Camperoo, the technical founder quit, but she still moved on to apply to YC.

[https://medium.com/@emmie/my-technical-co-founder-quit-
the-d...](https://medium.com/@emmie/my-technical-co-founder-quit-the-day-
before-i-got-my-y-combinator-interview-759482562fcc)

Perhaps you should still go ahead and apply!

But yeah like the jsprogrammer mentioned, add more details to here, there are
lots of folks whom can give one or two words of advice. I've personally got
some good feedback.

------
argonaut
IANAL, but you should talk to a lawyer experienced in
startups/equity/contracts ASAP. Don't tell your partner that you've talked to
a lawyer (mentioning lawyers is a great way to make a conversation go south) -
unless your lawyer advises otherwise.

You should probably go sort this out and you probably shouldn't apply to YC. I
guess you learned a lesson the hard way? (that is, it's really important to
have a cofounder you totally trust; I might be totally off here but I would
guess you didn't have that close of a relationship with your cofounder).

------
cofounderta
Had the inverse of that happen. Co-founder applied to YC behind our backs,
lied in literally every field and still managed to somehow get an interview
(even though basic googling would reveal massive red flags). We tried to make
that person withdraw the application to no avail. They went to the interview,
luckily didn't get in. So it ended at that.

------
jsprogrammer
Post full details to HN and we hash it out.

------
asadlionpk
I think this all depends on how far along are you? And how replace-able is
your co-founder?

------
Backlash85
What does that quite mean? It was obviously not meant to be.. In this game of
"startups" and world of "entrepreneurship" many hurdles, obstacles will try to
come your way. The number one job is to jump over and accelerate faster harder
and better each time. I have had this happen to me on projects before today
and all I do is break down the wood and add it to the fireplace ;)

